# Looking for a new Plasma. What is best?



## giles (May 6, 2002)

Looking at 42" Plasma TV's. This subject is bewildering. There are so many.

Want to spend under 5,000 so what should I go for?

There seems to be a good Panasonic one....and a Sony one...and...............

Any advice much appreciated.

Thanks


----------



## giles (May 6, 2002)

Hang on the non-plasma Sony KV-36FS70 seems incrdible and I have found it for Â£1,359 instead of the rrp of Â£2,500....

Basically looking to upgrade my 32" Sony


----------



## djp10tt (Jul 20, 2003)

> Hang on the non-plasma Sony KV-36FS70 seems incrdible and I have found it for Â£1,359 instead of the rrp of Â£2,500....


Seem to remember someone saying life of a Plasma TV is 6000 hours = almost a Â£1 per hour to watch.
If you watch TV (or the family, especially with young kids) for say 6 hours a day on average TV possibly at the end of its life after 3 YEARS :'( :'( :'(


----------



## saint (Dec 6, 2002)

I would wait a bit before going for plasma - as with all new Tech things are improving - hang onto the Sony atm and maybe wait till later this year or early next before going to buy.


----------



## giles (May 6, 2002)

Yeah - sorry what I was saying with

"Hang on the non-plasma Sony KV-36FS70 seems incredible and I have found it for Â£1,359 instead of the rrp of Â£2,500...."

is that I am probably best going for a standard widescreen TV at 36" with better picture quality than a plasma.................


----------



## markh (May 6, 2002)

I have recently upgraded to a 42" plasma. I would never go back to a CRT.

Yeah sure they are expensive, yeah sure they'll be cheaper if you wait..... many reasons not to buy......but many reasons TO buy.

Set up correctly they can look fantastic.....and then you turm them on


----------



## giles (May 6, 2002)

> I have recently upgraded to a 42" plasma. I would never go back to a CRT.
> 
> Yeah sure they are expensive, yeah sure they'll be cheaper if you wait..... many reasons not to buy......but many reasons TO buy.
> 
> Set up correctly they can look fantastic.....and then you turm them on Â


Any recommendations?


----------



## scoTTy (May 6, 2002)

Giles,

I have the CRT TV that you've just stumbled across. I'm very happy with it but it is a big box.

I seriously considered a plasma but will bide my time and buy one when I replace this CRT.

I heard about a year ago that 2003 was the year to see plasma prices tumble and it seems to be happening.

I'll probably be ready to change when they role out the next technology so it will be all expensive again!! :


----------



## garyc (May 7, 2002)

> I have recently upgraded to a 42" plasma. I would never go back to a CRT.
> 
> Yeah sure they are expensive, yeah sure they'll be cheaper if you wait..... many reasons not to buy......but many reasons TO buy.
> 
> Set up correctly they can look fantastic.....and then you turm them on Â


Snap. I paid full price for a plasma a year ago and consider it good value and have not looked back. ;D

Remember only fuji, NEC and now Sony (under license from Fuij) actually make the screens - the rest OEM. However the skill and therefore brand differentiator, is in the firmware (microcode). Here Fuji, Pioneer and Sony lead the market.

There is a huge difference in quality - particularly with DVDs - my advice is to go with an 'A' brand for this reason. Avoid the LGs, Thomsons etc - they do not have the firmware quality to make the most of latest gen movie DVD releases, nor PS2 etc. They can all embarass the crappy quality of many cable broadcasts.

I have a Fuji 4229es and am chuffed with it - transforms the lounge since it is so slim and takes less room than a bulky CRT with a smaller screen.

Cost? Pish. You will lose more on a car when you first turn the key then the cost of a plasma - you will also probably (and this is a little depressing) spend more time sat in front of a Plasma than you willl spend staring at the dash in a TT.

Why wait? Get one this week. Manufacturing costs are still high and life is still too short.


----------



## giles (May 6, 2002)

Nice one Gary.

I will look into them and perhaps come back with a short list.

We are moving house and I will want it for then.....hopefully pretty soon!

Cheers


----------



## markh (May 6, 2002)

Giles, check out http://www.avforums.com/ there are some very good people on there and will answer most questions.


----------



## dazzler (Feb 12, 2003)

Hi Giles,

You can not beat the Panasonic for quality at the moment but there is a price to pay. If you go for the black version of any flat screen it will be approx 15% cheaper as it is geared to the comercial side.

Have a look around then let me know, I should be able to get you a good price.


----------



## garvin (May 7, 2002)

Giles,

I took delivery of a 42" Panasonic plasma screen last Monday (yes they delivered on easter Monday!!). It is absolutely superb - took a bit of setting up to get the colour balance correct but it was well worth the effort.

Before I finally commited to the Panasonic I was able to see it in operation, side-by-side, with its major competitors using the same input signals. There was no comparison, the Panasonic is the only screen that can reproduce black - all the others were a dark grey at best. The best bit is that it is not the most expensive - a couple of screens cost a grand or so more and were obviously inferior when compared directly. When I enquired of the 'salesman' why anyone would contemplate any of the other screens being demonstrated his only answer was "You'd be surprised" 

Gowan ........ do it ........ and make sure it's the Panasonic!


----------



## giles (May 6, 2002)

Thanks for all the comments guys. Panasonic does seem a good option.

Could you give me the model number you got Garvin, if you don't mind please?

Thanks


----------



## garvin (May 7, 2002)

Giles,

No problem. Model is TH-42PW5BX. There is a higher definition TH-42PHD model but this will only come into it's own when HDTV 'kicks in'.


----------



## giles (May 6, 2002)

Thanks. Really kind.

I will look into it.


----------



## djp10tt (Jul 20, 2003)

Comet have just knocked Â£1000 OFF a Phillips 32" Plasma making it Â£2499 
Seems pretty good too!


----------



## clived (May 6, 2002)

Be aware that Panasonic are about to release the 6 series models, so you should be able to either drive a deal on the 5 seriers, or you might want to wait and get the latest, depending on your views on life.

Clive


----------



## tt500 (Nov 29, 2002)

RICHER SOUNDS .co.uk

All plasmas are half price.

I bought the latest LG 42" Plasma Â£2,500 and the quality is awesome. Bit like the TT, just no going back.

Simon


----------

